# Blue OCBD+Jeans



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

It's starting to get springy here in the golden state, and today I'm wearing a blue OCBD with jeans. Now, as I was walking out the door, I caught a look at myself in the mirror, and noticed that I look a little bit like "state-pen." Now, this is about as close to a tough guy look as I ever get, but I kinda like looking like the trad version of Springsteen. On the other hand, I really don't want to be mistaken for a escaped convict. 
So, do you guys just avoid the blue on blue, or do have some tricks of accessorizing that would make it look less like I was carrying a shiv. 

ps- I carry the traddest shiv- US made from a government issue spoon handle. :devil::icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I've worn this lok a bunch of times. I like it and have never once thought it looked convict-y.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

As long as you stick to an OCBD for the blue shirt, I think you'd be fine.

I think I'd go with one of the other classic OCBD choices though as I don't like being monochromatic.

Pennies (or more casual mocs) would likewise diminish convict associations (pair 'em with white athletic socks or no socks at all, and you've got quite a classic look going).


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I wear this look often. However, I usually roll-up my shirt sleeves up to my elbows, pants slightly rolled also, top button unbuttoned, and a pair of boat shoes or loafers. (this look definitely diminishes any thoughts about the "State Pen" look.)


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

You should always have enough variance in the color of the blue jeans
and your blue shirt.
For instance, light wash jeans look good with blue polos, oxfords, sweaters.
Dark blue jeans and blue do indeed look far too similar, and thus should be avoided.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Youngster said:


> It's starting to get springy here in the golden state, and today I'm wearing a blue OCBD with jeans. Now, as I was walking out the door, I caught a look at myself in the mirror, and noticed that I look a little bit like "state-pen." Now, this is about as close to a tough guy look as I ever get, but I kinda like looking like the trad version of Springsteen. On the other hand, I really don't want to be mistaken for a escaped convict.
> So, do you guys just avoid the blue on blue, or do have some tricks of accessorizing that would make it look less like I was carrying a shiv.
> 
> ps- I carry the traddest shiv- US made from a government issue spoon handle. :devil::icon_smile_big:


With any really simple outfit it's all about the details. I wear that look all the time, but always roll up the sleeves, undo the collar buttons and wear great shoes and belt.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Youngster said:


> It's starting to get springy here in the golden state, and today I'm wearing a blue OCBD with jeans. Now, as I was walking out the door, I caught a look at myself in the mirror, and noticed that I look a little bit like "state-pen." Now, this is about as close to a tough guy look as I ever get, but I kinda like looking like the trad version of Springsteen. On the other hand, I really don't want to be mistaken for a escaped convict.
> So, do you guys just avoid the blue on blue, or do have some tricks of accessorizing that would make it look less like I was carrying a shiv.
> 
> ps- I carry the traddest shiv- US made from a government issue spoon handle. :devil::icon_smile_big:


Blue on blue is very monochromatic...IMHO, other colored/mutil-colored pattern shirt options should be matched with blue jeans. Springsteen is overrated...no offense to those who like him. If anything, I think it would be a tradlier version of "Cool Hand Luke".


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

I wear that combo frequently with a darker shade of blue jeans for contrast with the light blue ocbd. It's pretty basic, so the belt, shoes, and watch strap (if you wear one) should be right. It's a nice chance to deploy the grosgrain, if you go for that. I like suede shoes with that combo as well.

Re: Springsteen, I too thought he was overrated, but the "Nebraska" and "The Wild, The Innocent..." albums made me start to get it more.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I often find myself about to do the same thing, and avoid it.

As always, though, it depends on the context. Going to the park with my kid? Wear jeans and a blue OCBD. Going out for a casual drink with a mixed group? Keep the jeans, replace the blue shirt. Going to the office? Lose the jeans, get some khakis or dress pants.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for the reassure guys.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I wear this look often. However, I usually roll-up my shirt sleeves up to my elbows, pants slightly rolled also, top button unbuttoned, and a pair of boat shoes or loafers. (this look definitely diminishes any thoughts about the "State Pen" look.)


You are talking about the top button on your shirt and not your pants, right? 

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

andy b. said:


> You are talking about the top button on your shirt and not your pants, right?
> 
> Andy B.


:biggrin:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

cmacey said:


> Springsteen is overrated...no offense to those who like him.


Bless you. You just can't say it out loud if you live and/or work in central New Jersey!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Youngster said:


> Now, as I was walking out the door, I caught a look at myself in the mirror, and noticed that I look a little bit like "state-pen." Now, this is about as close to a tough guy look as I ever get, but I kinda like looking like the trad version of Springsteen. On the other hand, I really don't want to be mistaken for a escaped convict.
> So, do you guys just avoid the blue on blue, or do have some tricks of accessorizing that would make it look less like I was carrying a shiv.


I always associated this look with a blue chambray shirt and jeans a la Cool Hand Luke. And he happened to be a convict.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

If you wore a blue chambray shirt with jeans, workboots, and a thick leather belt, I could definitely see the convict vibe coming through. However, a blue ocbd with a nice collar roll paired with a colorful ribbon or surcingle belt and sockless penny loafers, blucher mocs or camp mocs is solidly trad.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

erbs said:


> If you wore a blue chambray shirt with jeans, workboots, and a thick leather belt, I could definitely see the convict vibe coming through.


One year at Deer Camp, by chance, I ended up with nothing to wear but a pair of tan Dickies work pants and a tan work shirt. My nickname that whole week was "Prison Guard".


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a go-to combination of mine, more because of convenience and coerced cohesion than stylistic preference. It's casual and harmless. Blue on blue helps me blend in while providing a neutral canvas for more interesting accessories- belts, watchbands, and shoes. Keep the jeans dark. Try Pennys, Tassels, Boat Shoes, or maybe even a brown shell cordovan WTB named "Darlton"; sans socks if you're feeling up for it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Adding my voice to the guys who wear it often. A classic look.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Concern regarding the combination of a chambray shirt and blue jeans making one look like a prison inmate is about as ridiculous as the assumption that wearing a navy blazer and grey trousers, leaves one looking like a security guard. The finishing touches, in both examples, make all the difference in the world!


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I often worry about looking like a convict when I wear an orange jumpsuit.

I think the blue on blue should be OK as long as you don't wear white sneakers.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Adding my voice to the guys who wear it often. A classic look.


ALL of the trad stuff is a "classic look" by definition. I don't think there's much to recommend the blue boy look in most settings.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

AdamsSutherland said:


> This is a go-to combination of mine, more because of convenience and coerced cohesion than stylistic preference. It's casual and harmless. Blue on blue helps me blend in while providing a neutral canvas for more interesting accessories- belts, watchbands, and shoes. Keep the jeans dark. Try Pennys, Tassels, Boat Shoes, or maybe even a brown shell cordovan WTB named "Darlton"; sans socks if you're feeling up for it.


What is the Trad scene in Potomac like now? What else are those peasants wearing?


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

I think blue ocbd and dark jeans or other pants is actually easier to pull off than blue with khakis nowadays. When you wear blue with khakis (without a sweater or jacket) its unfortunately easy to look like you just came from work at Blockbuster Video. This phenomenon dates to the 90s I believe. Especially "stone" chinos, which I personally don't like at all. British khaki looks better to me. Regular khaki is ok but you need to make sure your shoes, belt, etc can differentiate, moreso than with jeans. The finishing touches are important, as eagle said. Don't wear a nametag.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it's fine, just make sure that you're wearing dark jeans. A surcingle/critter belt and brown shows should add some contrast, as would rolling up the sleeves and wearing a grosgrain watch strap.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Brio1 said:


> What is the Trad scene in Potomac like now? What else are those peasants wearing?


Excuse me?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

If you pair the blue shirt and jeans with a pair of dirty bucks or desert boots you definitely won't look like a convict.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Excuse me?


To be fair, I had the same reaction to the Opening Post. I agree with Eagle's comparison to equating a navy blazer and grey slacks as "looking like a security guard."

God forbid that we could be compared to someone who is not a high-powered attorney or business magnate.

I guess everyone has to be superior to someone.

My guess is that if there is not a great big series of numbers on the shirt and it does not have wide horizontal stripes on it, very few from the general public are going to mistake you for an escaped inmate just because you wore a blue OCBD and jeans.

Oh well.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Forsberg,

That quote is out of context. It was a reply to Brio1.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wasn't addressing you, really. 

I just find the whole "I'll look like a _________________ (insert your favorite lower class person - - waiter, security guard, etc.) if I wear ___________________ to be a bit snobbish and borderline silly, (to be nice.)

If the worst thing in your life is to be mistaken for a gasp (working person) for a minute, you are blessed.

I apologize for dragging you into this Adams. That was not my intent.


----------

